# Teamviewer..unable to use my keyboard and mouse..



## chris78

Hi

I tried Teamviewer today for remote support brother's pc but i am able to see his screen but was not able to controll his pc by my keyboard and mouse.

i got view like this....










but when i read teamviewer manual they have mentioned of Request remote controll tab.but i didnt got it ..

screen shot of manual....









Teamviewer manual....check page 21/42 
4.5.2 remote windows actions...

http://support.teamviewer.com/index.php?languageid=1

Am i missing something.......?


----------



## LauraMJ

In your module, click on the "extra" button, then "options," then on the "remote control" tab make sure the access slider is set all the way to the top.


----------



## chris78

Thanks...


----------



## LauraMJ

You're quite welcome.


----------

